# Bailey is having tummy issues.....again



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

Bailey has these reoccuring bouts of diarrhea, lack of appetite and very loud tummy sounds. I took him to our vet and the vet treated him with an antibiotic. He seemed better...temprorarily Every few weeks......lasting a couple of days at a time...it will happen again.

This morning he woke me up very early to go out. When he went out....he strained very hard to potty. Lasted quite a while....and when he came in...I had to clean him up Then later this morning...he refused his breakfast. I have to say that since all this has started....he is not one to be excited about eating. It takes him FOREVER to finish (he is Raw fed).

I looked up Colitis in dogs and he does have the symptoms. He just looks so miserable right now  Lacey is laying in the bed next to him....her nose touching his. She knows he doesnt feel good.

He has an appointment with our new vet today at 3.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Poor Bailey.  I'm sorry he's not feeling well again. Do you have him on some sort of probiotic? Sounds like he just never fully recoops before it flares up again. Good luck at the new vet. I'm sure they'll have some insight on the situation....


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

No....I dont have him on a probiotic. I'll mention that to the vet when I take him. Im just ready to nip this thing in the bud  Im going to request a full panel blood work today...since our old vet never did that. Actually...Bailey has never had blood work.


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Hope you get some answers today at the new vets.
Poor Bailey


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I'll be thinking about him today. I hope the vet can shed some light on his problems. I know that IBS occurs in dogs and it's manageable, but I hope it's just a bug and he doesn't have that.


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

Well Bailey was feeling better by our vet visit. Vet spent 45 minutes with me discussing his diet. He feels this is not something that needs medication at the time (but was willing to prescribe them if I wanted). But since Bailey was already feeling better he said he's not ready to "hunt for zebra's" as he put it. He wants me to feed him chicken breast ONLY for 2 months. Im to supplement with the Missing Link everyday. He also said to give Kaopectate when needed. Apparently Kaopectate is not a medication (like Pepto)....he said its basically like flavored clay 

So I think Ive come to some conclusion. Ive fed the pups ground beef the last couple of days. I dont do it very often but it could be the reason for Bailey's tummy troubles. The vet said do not ever feed ground meat....he did go into reasons but Im sure most of you know why 

So Im happy with the outcome today. Bailey ate his dinner.....cut up chicken breast...and resting comfortably on my bed  Im so proud of him. He was such a good boy today. Not even a snarl when the girl took him from me. Our other vet labeled him as agressive. Dogs are good judge of characters


----------



## mooberry (Jan 31, 2011)

god isn't a good vet just worth their weight in gold? I'm glad that he didn't lecture you on the raw diet some vets are so close minded.

I'm hoping your cutie patootie feels better nothing sucks more than having tummy troubles!


----------

